# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  zei h pethane h prospatheia

## barbounis

mporei na mou pei kapios an sto wireless heraklion mporei na syndethei kapios ektos fititikhs koinothtas, h to exei fai h marmagka to diktio kai olh thn prospatheia.

----------


## trojector

To heraklion wireless einai edw. H prospa8eia den exei stamathsei. Mporei kapoios na synde8ei sto diktyo pros to paron, ypo thn proypo8esh na mhn pairnei Internet apo to panepisthmio, an den exei to dikaiwma na diekdikhsei to sygkekrimeno pronomio (foithths, ka8hghths, ergazomenos).
Prospa8eies ginontai na yparxei ena eniaio diktuo gia olous sto Hrakleio. 
An 8eleis na dokimaseis, mporeis na mou steileis e-mail. 

Telos na tonisw oti tis epomenes 2 ebdomades sto Hrakleio Krhths 8a ginoun pramata kai 8aymata, ypomonh.

----------

